# inner-strength



## Marioblas

Hi! I would like to know what this phrase means. Thanks!! M.


----------



## Schokolade

'精神力' = 'inner strength'??
http://eow.alc.co.jp/search?q=%E7%B2%BE%E7%A5%9E%E5%8A%9B


----------



## Marioblas

Hi Schokolade! I ment what does the phrase written on the picture above means? I think it says something about inner strength but I dont know that.


----------



## 涼宮

Lo que dice en la imagen ya te lo respondió Schokolade  significa fuerza interior/fuerza de voluntad. Simplemente que la imagen te presenta la misma frase con diferentes fonts. La palabra se lee _senshinryoku_.


----------



## Marioblas

Ah! Vos sabés que no entendía muy bien, porque en internet al pie de la foto decia que significaba algo así como "ella es pequeña, pero su fuerza interior es inmensa". Me gustó la frase y me quería asegurar que realmente significaba eso.
Calculo que si todo eso significa "fuerza interior", la frase de la que te hablo debe ser bastaaaaaaaante mas larga entonces! jaja
Mil gracias!! saludos



涼宮 said:


> Lo que dice en la imagen ya te lo respondió Schokolade  significa fuerza interior/fuerza de voluntad. Simplemente que la imagen te presenta la misma frase con diferentes fonts. La palabra se lee _senshinryoku_.


----------



## Marioblas

Y entonces cómo sería la traduccion al japones de esa frase? "ella es pequeña, pero su fuerza interior es inmensa".?
Disculpen la insistencia =)
Saludos!





涼宮 said:


> Lo que dice en la imagen ya te lo respondió Schokolade  significa fuerza interior/fuerza de voluntad. Simplemente que la imagen te presenta la misma frase con diferentes fonts. La palabra se lee _senshinryoku_.


----------



## Demurral

kanojo-ha karada-ga chiisakutemo, seishin ga tsuyoi
kanojo-ha taikaku-ga chiisakutemo, seishin ga tsuyoi
kanojo-ha sei-ga hikukutemo, seishin ga tsuyoi


----------



## Marioblas

Y con los signos? Cómo sería?



Demurral said:


> kanojo-ha karada-ga chiisakutemo, seishin ga tsuyoi
> kanojo-ha taikaku-ga chiisakutemo, seishin ga tsuyoi
> kanojo-ha sei-ga hikukutemo, seishin ga tsuyoi


----------



## 涼宮

Son kanji y kana, no signos, Marioblas. 

彼女は体が小さくても、精神が強い
彼女は体格が小さくても、精神が強い
彼女は背が低くても、精神が強い (en esta línea no sería _sei ga_ sino _se ga_) se=altura, sei= culpa.


----------

